# ? My Doe is pooping like dog poop?



## MarilynMagallanes (Sep 29, 2017)

I've read the other 27 threads on this and my Doe's situation is different.

There have been no changes in her diet, she kidded twins 6 months ago. She was wormed a few moths before and also about 3 months ago. We worm entire heard of 9 about every 4 months.

I separated her from the twins about a month ago because unbelievably she was still allowing them big babies to nurse! I started putting her in at night with our buck and two other Doe's at that time.

Today I was out in the field with my heard and noticed she is pooping like my dogs poop instead of pellets. But she is the only one doing this. The other 8 seem to be fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If you aren't getting fecals, what you are worming with may not be hitting worms she may have. I would start there first.


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

I agree with goatblessings and also reccomend herbal worming - seems to cover all worms/cocci etc. but that's my herd

I have a doe that decides to do that every once in a while. She's not wormy - everything else is fine - no one does it but her. I've yet to find out why!

If you find out anything else - let us know!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Know that herbals ARE great - for prevention, but not for treatment if you have an issue. Some goats are more prone to parasites than others, so evaluating her is wise. Also check her famacha score so you can see if she is anemic.


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Oh yes by all means check everything! 

Like I said that's how it is in my herd-- they're all different!

I haven't had to get beyond the "prevention" phase by the Grace of God 

Sorry if I gave wrong advice!


----------



## MarilynMagallanes (Sep 29, 2017)

I am open to all advice. I don't know of any goat veterans. We just moved here a year ago and started our small herd of goats. I am still green. 

When I feed them tonight I had to put her in with the kids because Daisy was being a bully to her and ramming her constantly. 

Her tail is up. I've heard said this is a good sign for healthy goats. Is that true or..?


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

In my experience - tail down is a bad sign. I love to see tails up!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Most of the time, yes. But it can vary from goat to goat. 

What color is the poop?


----------



## MarilynMagallanes (Sep 29, 2017)

Her poop is light brown or tan.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Could be hormonal? Sometimes I will have a doe do that during breeding season. No problems other than the "dog poop" like you called it. 

I would just keep a good eye on her, and make sure it doesn't get any more runny than that. Always good to go ahead and check eyelid color for anemia also.


----------



## MarilynMagallanes (Sep 29, 2017)

I checked on her twice already today. She is still pooping dog poop style. I am so worried about her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The best thing to do is get a fecal for worms and cocci. Any vets office can do it. Then you will know if she has something going on there.
Stress can trigger worms and/or cocci. 

The more you worm, the more worm resistance can happen.


----------



## MarilynMagallanes (Sep 29, 2017)

I am praying she will be okay until Monday morning so I can take her to a veterinarian.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You don't necessarily have to take her in, just a sample of her poo for most vets. Call to make sure though. Most offices will take the sample only. Do take a rectal temp on her to make sure she is within the normal range and that nothing else is going on with her.


----------



## MarilynMagallanes (Sep 29, 2017)

Oh, okay. Thank you!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You can start her on probiotics and b complex while waiting for a fecal. And if you have an herb garden, basically any herb will help with building the immune system and discouraging parasites. Is she anemic?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice, I do agree.


----------



## Honsby (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm ignorant. At what point should nursing stop? Won't she refuse them at some point? What does her digestive system do to make up the differences? Don't the worming meds pass thru to the milk? 

I've read where a normal goat gut has worms constantly. Like we have e.coli all the time in ours. 

The probiotics seem like a good idea... and plenty of vitamin C (ascorbic acid) in the water.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Does will "kick off" the kids at different times, sometimes never depending on the doe. That's why many breeders separate kids at a certain age from dams. I have one doe that will kick hers off promptly at 16 weeks - period. Some never do.
She will stop requiring as much nutrition to maintain body condition as the demand for milk decreases.
There are acceptable levels of parasites, this is where running fecals is very important - to see if you have large amount of worms that need to be treated.
Probiotics are great. I give mine chewable vitamin C in their feed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Honsby said:


> I'm ignorant. At what point should nursing stop? Won't she refuse them at some point? What does her digestive system do to make up the differences? Don't the worming meds pass thru to the milk?
> 
> I've read where a normal goat gut has worms constantly. Like we have e.coli all the time in ours.
> 
> The probiotics seem like a good idea... and plenty of vitamin C (ascorbic acid) in the water.


 Not ignorant just learning. 

Three months is the best time frame, sometimes a bit earlier depending on breed and if a buckling is extending his you know what out, he can breed so should be separated. 
For boers, 2.5 months old at the youngest.

All of my does will allow their kids to nurse forever, if I let them, so I do separate them at 3 months old, for about 1 month and allow the does to dry off. Before I put the doelings back with mom, I have to tape mama's teats because they will allow the kid to nurse almost immediately. It is frustrating but they are good mama's.

Worming can go to the milk yes, but it is a very small amount when it does and will not hurt the babies.

Yes, goats will have a low count of worms, this is normal, as well as cocci, it is with stress from weaning ect, is when worms/cocci can explode. Other than fecals, we can also monitor their lower inner eyelid coloring, if it gets to borderline(famancha) chart, we should get a fecal.

Probiotics can be used, but make sure it is a few hours minimum after worming ect or the next day.
Fortified vit B complex(6 cc's per 100lbs) is another important thing, it rebuilds the flora in the gut after meds or worming ect. Helps a sick goat get eating and feeling a bit better. It has thiamine in it, which is another thing needed for rumen health. Without thiamine, the goats rumen will stop working and you have no more goat.


----------



## MarilynMagallanes (Sep 29, 2017)

I've wanted to post an update but been busy outside.

Buttercup ate well this entire time and never acted sick. But her dog like poop turned to diarrhea over the weekend. I took her temperature and it was a little bit high.

I took her to the veterinarian and did a fecal. She is being treated for strongyles and coccidia.

Tomorrow I will take the vet a fecal sample from the other goats in my herd. I want to be sure every single one is good and healthy!

I also want to thank each one of you for your advice and time given over the last several days! You have all been a great support!!

Here is a picture of her enjoying the ride to the veterinarian. She stood and watched the scenery the entire 40 minute ride -- not scared at all. That was a pleasant surprise for me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is getting treatment.


----------



## MarilynMagallanes (Sep 29, 2017)

The veterinarian gave her a shot and she is taking Albon for 5 days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job Marilyn!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Since you are new to goats, you may not have understood the "check the eyelids" request. If you pull down the lower eyelid a bit, you can see the color. The redder the better. If they are pale, then you have a real problem with anemia.


----------



## MarilynMagallanes (Sep 29, 2017)

Thank you all.!! The vet said that her eyelids, gums and teeth look really good.


----------



## Honsby (Jun 26, 2017)

What was the shot? Diagnosis?


----------



## MarilynMagallanes (Sep 29, 2017)

She is being treated for Coccidia orally with Albon for 5 day. Shot of Ivermectin for Strongyles.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If her eye coloring is good and no anemia, giving Ivomec cattle injectable orally is OK to do. 
It is 1 cc per 33 lbs. Be sure to follow up 10 days later 3 x, 10 days apart. 

Giving Ivomec SQ 1 cc per 40 lbs is best for mites, but does kill off some worms, but not as good as orally. But should not be given orally, if a goat is anemic, but only should be given SQ.


----------



## MarilynMagallanes (Sep 29, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------

